# 2 Questions



## Oakhelm (Jul 1, 2016)

One is more forum related, the other one isn't.

So the one that isn't:
My husbands father is really big into human anatomy and learning. But as his childhood wasn't the best, he gave up on it when he turned 13 and went to work. What are some good, but basic, Portuguese books on human anatomy or any kind of learning, really, that I could give him.

Secondly...

I live in England, on an EEA family permit, about to be a EEA residence card. We want to register our marriage to a Portuguese embassy.

What documents do we need? What's the process? And what exactly will this do for us? Different people and sites have told me different things and I want to do it correctly.

Thank you.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Oakhelm said:


> One is more forum related, the other one isn't.
> 
> So the one that isn't:
> My husbands father is really big into human anatomy and learning. But as his childhood wasn't the best, he gave up on it when he turned 13 and went to work. What are some good, but basic, Portuguese books on human anatomy or any kind of learning, really, that I could give him.
> ...





Hi and welcome, 

Within the further education sector there has been a move away from books as a medium for learning so a modern text on Human Anatomy at student level are not common. However what is now common is for lessons/texts/lectures to be available online as MOOCs, many of which are free. Here is one from Leeds University aimed at school level. The UK has them listed under "future learn" which differs from other MOOC providers There are many other MOOC at many different levels, subjects and languages. 

https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/anatomy-know-your-abdomen


As for EEA residence card the future implications where the UK leaves the UK is unknown, as the card allows free movement within the EEA but the UK will have a different relationship with the single market no one can give you an answer as to how this will affect till UK government make some decisions.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why do you feel you need to register your marriage at the Portuguese embassy?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might read through this previous thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...egistering-marriage-portuguese-consulate.html


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All the Portuguese Doctors I know use the same reference book - Grays Anatomy (no not the television programme), which is pretty much the industry standard reference and used world wide.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray's_Anatomy

There is an online version of it here http://www.bartleby.com/107/


----------

